# justfakes.com



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

As mentioned by RPB67 in the black light thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10701 there is a site called www.justfakes.com This may be old news to many of you but it is brand new to me and well.... I'm ticked. I have sent email to General Cigar and Habanos SA just a few minutes ago and will report back here with any news.

Personally I would recommend sending some more emails to [email protected] that covers MANY brands.

Most of all to [email protected] and hopefully someone can do something. Either that or we get a herf together after we find out where the guy lives.... :bx


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I bet if we all emailed their service provider we can get them shut down.
Current Registrar: TUCOWS INC. 
IP Address: 65.61.216.82 (ARIN & RIPE IP search) 
IP Location: CA(CANADA)-BRITISH COLUMBIA-BURNABY 
Record Type: Domain Name 
Server Type: Apache 1 
Lock Status: REGISTRAR-LOCK 
Web Site Status: Active 
DMOZ no listings 
Y! Directory: see listings 
Secure: No 
E-commerce: Yes 
Traffic Ranking: Not available 
Data as of: 08-Jun-2004 

Who wants to draft a nasty email?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have sent email to General and Habanos SA. This site is appauling. I do not know why it is still up and in business. This is a tragedy to the afficianado.

Everyone should start emailing Habanos SA and General and maybe site will get cancelled.
:gn


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

that right there is some :BS . Nothing like making counterfitting a breeze.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That site is like saying


Who wants counterfiet cigars. Come and getem.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

His name is Rick Goodman, and here is his email...fire away!

[email protected]

Pulled the data from Paypal.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great investigative work pds, Ill be sending out an email.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice PDS 

Good detective work.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pds said:


> His name is Rick Goodman, and here is his email...fire away!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pulled the data from Paypal.


Am municipal ISP email address... how clever.

I'm going to wait until I hear back from Habanos or General.... maybe there is a better chance of catching him if we do not start firing off emails mentioning that we are on to him?

Although... maybe an email to the ISP? Nah, I'm going to wait, hopefully it should not take too long for these companies to get back to us. I think our best bet at this point is to keep emailing Habanos and General Cigar at this point. If they wuss out on us then we maybe try his local authorities and if nothing there then we let him have it. At least we can disrupt him and make him lose some business if we make him move.... you just gotta wonder how long that would be effective though.

Just thinking out loud at this point


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Franksmith said:


> Am municipal ISP email address... how clever.
> 
> I'm going to wait until I hear back from Habanos or General.... maybe they're is a better chance of catching him if we do not start firing off emails mentioning that we are on to him?
> 
> ...


Probably a good point, thanks.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sent email to Habanos, I'll hold off emailing the owner of that paypal account.

Let's hope we can shut these guys down!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I sent an email to Habanos as well. This site needs to be shut down.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

more detailed info:

[Querying whois.opensrs.net]
[whois.opensrs.net]
Registrant:
Full Moonlight Foundation
55th Street
El Cangrelo
Marquiz Building 5-B
Panama City, Panama 1234
PA

Domain name: JUSTFAKES.COM

Administrative Contact:
Madena, M [email protected]
55th Street
El Cangrelo
Marquiz Building 5-B
Panama City, Panama 1234
PA
555-555-5515
Technical Contact:
Hostmaster, Domain [email protected]
Suite 210 - 3602 Gilmore Way
Burnaby, BC V5G 4W9
CA
(604) 434-4307 Fax: (604) 608-6832

Registration Service Provider:
in2net network inc.(Domain Division), [email protected]

Registrar of Record: TUCOWS, INC.
Record last updated on 08-Jul-2003.
Record expires on 15-May-2005.
Record created on 15-May-2003.

Domain servers in listed order:
DNS3.DOTEASY.COM 65.61.198.12
DNS4.DOTEASY.COM 65.61.199.12

Domain status: REGISTRAR-LOCK


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Habanos SA has known about this guy for a long time. They choose not to do anything about him. It is really none of their concern as it is not happening on the island, or at least that is the feeling I get from their repsonse to the issue. This was quite a while ago though, maybe they have changed their minds.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Panama?? In the immortal words of one MC Hammer.

Cant touch this.

Sucks but Panama is pretty much the unassailable epicenter of crooked business activities these days. Their banking and privacy laws give bad guys comfort.



poker said:


> more detailed info:
> 
> [Querying whois.opensrs.net]
> [whois.opensrs.net]
> ...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I noticed a couple of "Rolex" items on the site. Rolex actively guards its intellectual property, so it might not hurt to let them know about this as well. If Habanos SA doesn't want to act, it might be another way to get the site shut down.

I also shot an email to an international intellectual property lawyer I know to get his take on the deal.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Aside from the two cigars that are advertised, nothing is neccesarily fake. The bands, stickers, etc. could all be real. Stolen from a factory I'm sure, but real nonetheless.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Matt R said:


> Aside from the two cigars that are advertised, nothing is neccesarily fake. The bands, stickers, etc. could all be real. Stolen from a factory I'm sure, but real nonetheless.


Possible, not a good bet


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

No one has yet pointed out the stupidity of a person buying cigars from a site called justfakes.com.

Matt said all these items might have been stolen from a factory if they aren't fake - I tend to think that they are fake as opposed to stolen, but what do I know. 

If Habanos SA doesn't care, shouldn't the individual vendors (VR, Cohiba, R&J...)? I mean, it has got to cost them money to have people purchase fake cigars as opposed to buying legit cigars from them and adding to their revenue. I would think e-mails targeted to these vendors would help more than e-mails to Habanos.

Also, I'm sure others have the experience w/ this, but what happens when you buy fakes from a website and can somehow "prove" that they are fake. Can you legally go after such a vendor, and if so, why not someone just buy some of this site's cigars and, if fake, sue due to false advertising?

Do you think the vendors are aware of this (my guess is yes) and have tried to do anything themselves? I know if I made a product and someone completely bootleged it and sold it for their own profit, I'd try to do as much as I could to cease their sales.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There is a lot to consider

A) Habanos has the most to lose since they are really selling items to create fake ISOM's

B) General cigar, although they own the same "brands" they are different companies altogether and possibly they are benefiting if the counterfeiters are using their product to put the fake labels on. Plus... not to mention that Habanos is a huge competitor for them so maybe they will not care.

There are a variety or charges that could be used here like trademark infringement which is the biggest and easiest. Also forgery and some others. It really depends on the party taking the hit or wanting to clean things up and how much resources they are willing to devote to fixing it. Depending on the laws of the country of origin, (Canada) that too can have a major affect on how any of these parties could proceed.

The best thing to do is to send emails to the two mentioned companies, or more if you find other ones that would be interested... my search was brief, and then for us to wait to see what they can do or how they will or will not proceed.

I hate the word Patience!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Emails sent


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought it was altaldis that bought half of habanos sa (???)


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

well this sure ain't in panama: Technical Contact:
Hostmaster, Domain [email protected]
Suite 210 - 3602 Gilmore Way
Burnaby, BC V5G 4W9
CA
(604) 434-4307 Fax: (604) 608-6832

i can't find a listing on either of those phone #'s either. that address is only about 10 minutes away so i might just swing by and see what's there.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

We should get someone who knows how to hack, to fock his site up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well.... I'm sorry to say that I have had no replies yet... I think I will wait another week or so just to make sure their wheels of justice are not grinding a little slower than normal. I guess it is off to plan B... trying to contact his local authorities which seems like much more of a shot in the dark... especially if the companies who marks have been copied are not complaining.

Just a little update... I'll b back


----------

